# Can I claim the Rent Tax Credit for my son's student rent?



## Maximizing feed (27 Sep 2022)

Can I claim this tax credit for my son’s student accommodation? He is in his first year in UCD, he did not qualify for susi grant, was Eur 150 over the cutting point and his accommodation for 10 months is going to be close to EUR 10,000. My budget is very tight as in addition to his rent, I have a mortgage to pay, not much saving due to my divorce (3 years ago) as I had to buy ex husband his share of the house, I did a
save the child benefit since my kids are born as college fund so I am using it to pay the rent, college fee etc… but it won’t last long and I have two more kids who will potentially go to university shortly  middle one in 3 years and youngest in 5 years. My son hasn’t found a job yet in Dublin so he can’t at the moment help with the university cost. He get an allowance from his dad Eur 200  (the maintenance my ex was paying now goes directly to my son) and I do give him an allowance as well but less than his dad as I am paying his mobile cost, health insurance so I only send him EUR 120. Every little helps. Thanks


----------



## DannyBoyD (27 Sep 2022)

"Can I claim this tax credit for my son’s student accommodation? "

From what has been posted so far, I dont think so. But if your son gets work & is paying tax, he should be able to claim it himself.


----------



## DannyBoyD (28 Sep 2022)

"Will I need to provide proof of the rent I pay?​The Department of Finance say that rent-a-room arrangements and student accommodations where the property is your principal private residence and where you pay sufficient rent (rent paid of €2,500 in a tax year) would also be sufficient to avail of the full credit."









						Explainer: There's a new Rental Tax Credit, how can I avail of it and when will it be paid?
					

Does my landlord need to be registered? What if I’m on HAP?




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## FANTANA (28 Sep 2022)

Maximizing feed said:


> Can I claim this tax credit for my son’s student accommodation? He is in his first year in UCD, he did not qualify for susi grant, was Eur 150 over the cutting point and his accommodation for 10 months is going to be close to EUR 10,000. My budget is very tight as in addition to his rent, I have a mortgage to pay, not much saving due to my divorce (3 years ago) as I had to buy ex husband his share of the house, I did a
> save the child benefit since my kids are born as college fund so I am using it to pay the rent, college fee etc… but it won’t last long and I have two more kids who will potentially go to university shortly  middle one in 3 years and youngest in 5 years. My son hasn’t found a job yet in Dublin so he can’t at the moment help with the university cost. He get an allowance from his dad Eur 200  (the maintenance my ex was paying now goes directly to my son) and I do give him an allowance as well but less than his dad as I am paying his mobile cost, health insurance so I only send him EUR 120. Every little helps. Thanks


Could you not have done a bike to work scheme to reduce your net income to qualify for SUSI?


----------



## cremeegg (28 Sep 2022)

Maximizing feed said:


> Can I claim this tax credit for my son’s student accommodation? He is in his first year in UCD, he did not qualify for susi grant, was Eur 150 over the cutting point



You may be able to make a pension payment of €200 before 31st Oct and be eligible for SUSI


----------



## cremeegg (28 Sep 2022)

FANTANA said:


> Could you not have done a bike to work scheme to reduce your net income to qualify for SUSI?


Is there not still time to do so, or a pension contribution can be backdated to 2021.


----------

